# Goat Saddle help



## Rodrick (Dec 18, 2009)

I purchased a goat saddle recently from a lady near Salt Lake City.
It is a wooden Cross Buck and looks exactly like the pictute on Rex's site.
Problem is the belly strap is only partially there. Just the bottom wide strap part with buckles on either end and a short piece of nylon strapping with a snap buckle on the end. I assume that parts goes facing forward. There are no places for attachements for any of this on the saddle. I can again only assume that maybe this was bulit from the kit and never finished. From the looks of the saddle it has never been used. I am pretty good Jerry-rigging anything but just wondering if anyone had a diagram or could give me any directions. I figure I will go to the local Cal-Ranch store and be able to get the nylon webbing I need to use on either end of the belly strap and possibly anchor the ends on either side of the saddle with a bolt or screw/washer. That portion though that extends from the middle of the belly strap towards the front of the goat has me semi- perplexed on how and what to attached it to.

Thank you in advance for any assistance


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

can you put a picture of the saddle online?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, pictures would help greatly.


----------



## Rodrick (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have the ability to download from camera to computer. I can though take pictures and have them put on a disk- I will try and do that this weekend and get pictures Monday. The way the snow is starting to fall now it's not like I will be using it soon. Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

From your description I doubt it is one of the Northwest kits. We don't have a short strap sewn in the middle of the girth. Once you get some photo's up we'll be able to help you figure out what you need.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm here in SLC and have one of Rex's saddles. I'll be getting another as soon as I can.
Come on by and see it.


----------



## Rodrick (Dec 18, 2009)

OK- I think I have figured this out- I have a horse rein that I will use for the leather strap going around the cross buck and down to attach to the belly strap. I still debating on a direction for the attached nylon webbing piece that is on that belly strap. See photo's below.[attachment=3:2fy1wqsm]DSCF0379_1.jpg[/attachment:2fy1wqsm][attachment=2:2fy1wqsm]DSCF0380.jpg[/attachment:2fy1wqsm][attachment=1:2fy1wqsm]DSCF0383+.jpg[/attachment:2fy1wqsm][attachment=0:2fy1wqsm]DSCF0382.jpg[/attachment:2fy1wqsm]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Roderick, this looks like its a homemade saddle based in part on our saddle design. I've seen the eye bolts used before by a manufacturer who is no longer in business but I can't remember who it was off the top of my head. The girth strap shown in the photo is for a pony. The extra strap sticking out from the middle is used to connect it to the chest (breast) strap. Goat saddles generally do not need this and I can't see on the other straps where it would connect anyway so it is not necessary.

You are correct in your assessment that all you need is some strapping to connect the girth. A simple length of strap about 30 inches long with holes to accommodate the buckles on the girth should work. Give it one wrap around the front cross buck and then down over the sideboards to the girth. You might want to consider fastening it down to the sideboards to keep it solidly attached to the saddle.


----------



## Rodrick (Dec 18, 2009)

Rex- Thank you- I think I will take the saddle partially apart ( loosen the front bolts) and then be able to slide the new strap down the side under the belt that is already there - thus anchoring it against the saddle.


----------

